# FR: entrer - verbe transitif / intransitif



## jacques songo'o

Why is "entrer" considered an intransitive verb? It is often used in a verb+prepostion+noun construction?

i.e: J'entre dans le batiment

Would "batiment" not be considered an indirect object in this instance which is being acted on by the verb?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Jacques,

Non, "bâtiment" n'est pas un complément indirect. C'est un complément circonstanciel de lieu. La question relative est "J'entre où ?".

Autre exemple : "Je marche dans le jardin". Là aussi, complément de lieu et pas complément indirect.

"Entrer" (comme "marcher") est considéré comme intransitif car il n'admet ni complément d'objet direct ni complément d'objet indirect.

Cependant, on dit parfois, par abus de langage : par exemple en montant un meuble IKEA, "Donc, j'entre la pièce C dans la structure D".
Mais c'est formellement incorrect ;-)

Notez que certains verbes, selon leur sens, peuvent être transitifs... ou intransitifs. Par exemple "sortir" :

a) je sors du jardin : intransitif (complément de lieu)
b) je sors une clé de ma poche : transitif (complément d'objet direct)


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Olivier.
Il est vrai que selon la grammaire traditionnelle, _*entrer *_est effectivement intransitif et *dans le bâtiment* est un complément circonstanciel de lieu.
Cependant, le nouvelle grammaire ne voit plus les choses ainsi. Ce complément étant entièrement régi par le verbe (on entre forcément quelque part), il n'est plus considéré comme un circonstant, mais comme un *complément de verbe indirect*.
En revanche, on évite de le qualifier d'objet, puisque le lieu n'est pas l'objet de l'action.

Le dictionnaire _Usito _qui intègre les données de la nouvelle grammaire indique en effet le verbe *entrer *dans comme transitif indirect.


----------



## olivier68

Ah... bon, ben si on s'amuse à changer la grammaire et sa nomenclature...  ça va être compliqué pour les apprenants étrangers dont les méthodes ne seront peut-être pas mises à jour en temps réel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour compliquer encore davantage les choses, d'autre grammairiens comme Grevisse et Goosse emploient encore une autre terminologie. Selon eux, ne sont transitifs que les verbes qui prennent un complément d'objet direct, les autres verbes étant tous intransitifs, y compris les verbes qui prennent un complément d'objet indirect (appelés « transitifs indirects » par la plupart des grammaires).

Quoi qu'il en soit, la terminologie la plus répandue est bien celle indiquée par Olivier, n'en déplaise à k@t. Le verbe _entrer_ est donc considéré comme *intransitif* par la majorité des grammairiens et des dictionnaires.


----------



## k@t

Ce qui me semble surtout intéressant en l’occurrence, c’est de répondre à jacques songo'o et de lui dire que son analyse est tout à fait pertinente - à ceci près, comme je l’ai précédemment indiqué, que l’on ne peut pas exactement dire que le complément est :


jacques songo'o said:


> an indirect object in this instance which is being acted on by the verb


(bien que là encore on trouve des divergences, certains appelant COI des compléments qui ne jouent pas le rôle d’objet, comme dans le cas présent).

Analyse pertinente à tel point que l’analyse grammaticale récente va dans son sens.

Quant à l’argument de la majorité, il est bien faible, pendant longtemps la majorité a été géocentriste, pendant longtemps la majorité a été créationniste, etc.
Par ailleurs, les lexicologues et les grammaires scolaires ont forcément un train de retard par rapport à la linguistique. Dans cette branche, la nouvelle grammaire est incontestablement majoritaire.
Cela étant, la grammaire actuellement enseignée en France dans les écoles primaire et au collège intègre cette nouvelle grammaire.
Pour terminer les lexicologues bien qu’ayant un train de retard sont en train de se mettre à la page, mais de façon peu rationnelle ou homogène, ce qui produit des incohérences entre les différents dictionnaires mais « pire » encore, à l’intérieur d’un même dictionnaire. Ainsi, par exemple Larousse en ligne conformément à l’analyse moderne donne_ *aboutir + préposition*_ comme transitif indirect, alors qu’il donne *habiter + préposition* comme intransitif conformément à l’analyse traditionnelle et contrairement à l'analyse moderne qui l'analyse comme transitif indirect.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Olivier et MC.  J'ai aussi appris (il y a longtemps !)  « complément circonstanciel de lieu ».  
Je ne sais pas ce qu'on enseigne aujourd'hui dans les écoles québécoises/canadiennes.

Selon les dicos que j'ai consultés, le verbe _entrer _est intransitif, sauf s'il a ces sens. Ce qui suit est extrait du Petit Robert (2012) : 





> III.  Verbe transitif (1615)
> 1.  Faire entrer. ➙ introduire. Entrer un meuble par la fenêtre. Entrer des marchandises dans un pays.
> ▫ Entrer des données dans un ordinateur (➙ saisir). Entrez votre mot de passe et cliquez.
> 2.  Enfoncer. Il lui entrait ses ongles dans la main.


 Voir aussi le post 4 de ce fil : entrer, rentrer - emploi transitif, ainsi que le lien vers les définitions du Littré.

Liens vers Larousse :
Entrer verbe intransitif
Entrer verbe transitif

On peut lire sous l'onglet « difficultés » : 





> _Entrer_ se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _être_ quand il est intransitif _(Pierre est entré en sixième cette année)_ et avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ quand il est transitif _(Danielle a entré toutes les données dans son ordinateur)_.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> (il y a longtemps !)


Eh oui, c’est que les choses évoluent.
On peut en effet adopter une position conservatrice, mais on peut aussi se demander pourquoi de nouvelles analyses sont proposées. Et par exemple voir si le statut de *dans le salon* est équivalent dans ces différents énoncés.

*Ayant pénétré dans la maison, le voleur en a profité pour*
_piquer un petit roupillon dans le salon.
manger dans le salon.
vivre dans le salon pendant quelques jours.
entrer dans le salon et y dérober les objets de valeur._



Nicomon said:


> On peut lire sous l'onglet « difficultés » :
> 
> 
> 
> _Entrer_ se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _être_ quand il est intransitif _(Pierre est entré en sixième cette année)_ et avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ quand il est transitif _(Danielle a entré toutes les données dans son ordinateur)_.
Click to expand...


Quand Larousse aura terminé de se mettre à la page, et que son contenu sera homogène et non hétérogène comme c'est le cas à présent, il indiquera que le transitif indirect se conjugue avec l’auxiliaire être, et que le transitif direct se conjugue avec l’auxiliaire avoir.
Ce que signale de fait Usito :




Quand le verbe est transitif direct, il est en fait ditransitif et le complément associé au COD n’est pas un complément de phrase, mais un complément de verbe.
_Danielle a entré toutes les données dans son ordinateur._
toutes les données = complément de verbe direct (COD).
dans son ordinateur = complément de verbe indirect (locatif, ou COI pour certains, bien que l’ordinateur ne soit pas objet du procès).

Ces nouvelles approches apportent une analyse plus fine de la langue, ce qui en soi est déjà suffisant, mais en plus elles ont des applications importantes en TALN (Traitement Automatique du Langage Naturel) : plus l’analyse est complexe, subtile, meilleures sont les performances des systèmes de TALN.

En passant les Québécois ont intégré bien avant les Français ces notions de nouvelle grammaire dans leur enseignement. Et d’ailleurs, Usito est un produit québécois (élaboré par l’Université de Sherbrooke).


----------



## jacques songo'o

Thanks for all the replies. In simple terms is it that locations are not considered indirect objects but rather prepositional phrases and the object of a preposition not a verb? 

So instead of asking myself "to what" to find the indirect object below I should think of it as "to where".

Je vais au bureau


----------



## k@t

jacques songo'o said:


> is it that locations are […] considered […] prepositional phrases and the object of a preposition […].


Non, on ne peut vraiment pas dire ça.
Ce ne sont a priori pas des locutions + dans *préposition + X*, _X_ n’est pas l’objet de la préposition, ni son complément d'objet, il est son complément (on dit aussi _son régime_).


jacques songo'o said:


> is it that locations are not considered indirect objects […] ?


Ça dépend.
Dans *Je vais au bureau*, _au bureau_ est un complément indirect du verbe.
Dans *Ce matin, j’ai écrit une lettre au bureau*, _au bureau_ n’est pas un complément de verbe, c’est un complément de phrase (sauf si _au bureau_ est le destinataire de la lettre – auquel cas _au bureau_ est COI - et non le lieu où elle a été écrite).


----------



## olivier68

k@t said:


> Eh oui, c’est que les choses évoluent.
> On peut en effet adopter une position conservatrice, mais on peut aussi se demander pourquoi de nouvelles analyses sont proposées. Et par exemple voir si le statut de *dans le salon* est équivalent dans ces différents énoncés.
> 
> *Ayant pénétré dans la maison, le voleur en a profiter pour*
> _piquer un petit roupillon dans le salon.
> manger dans le salon.
> vivre dans le salon pendant quelques jours.
> entrer dans le salon et y dérober les objets de valeur._



Bonsoir k@t,

Pour moi, à l'aune de la grammaire que j'ai apprise, ce sont ici 5 compléments circonstanciels de lieu.

Mon approche est peut-être "conservatrice" quoi que je ne m'oppose évidemment aux nouveautés grammaticales (pour peu qu'elles ne constituent pas des erreurs manifestes : Ecoutez ou lisez BFM TV... pour vous faire une idée de la dégradation de syntaxe...).
Mon souci est que nous nous basons ici pour répondre sur des "monuments", par exemple :
- le Littré
- Le Bescherelle
- le CNRTL
- le TlF(I)
- le GREVISSE

Peut-être à tort, souvent. Car le demandeur en général souhaite une réponse très ponctuelle à une question très précise et très ponctuelle et n'a pas besoin, en général, qu'on lui rappelle toute la norme, son historique ou les exceptions.

On peut, à l'envie, construire de nouvelles grammaires françaises basées sur de nouvelles belles expressions ou ériger de nouvelles normes basée sur une circulaire ministérielle. Pourquoi pas.
Mais quel intérêt ? Et quelles complications à venir ! Les grammaires latines et grecques n'ont pas varié d'un iota dans les dénominations qu'elles emploient depuis plus de 100 ans (il y a, je le concède, quelques variations de "contours", qui diffèrent selon les grammairiens, mais pas vraiment de différences majeures) car sinon personne n'y comprendrait plus rien.

A force de jouer avec ses dénominations grammaticales, le français va finir par se rendre totalement incompréhensible aux locuteurs étrangers.

Exemple :

"Quand le verbe est transitif direct, il est en fait dit transitif et le complément associé au COD n’est pas un complément de phrase, mais un complément de verbe.
_Danielle a entré toutes les données dans son ordinateur._
toutes les données = complément de verbe direct (COD).
dans son ordinateur = complément de verbe indirect (locatif, ou COI pour certains, bien que l’ordinateur ne soit pas objet du procès)."

Pour moi : "dans son ordinateur" : complément circonstanciel de lieu (locatif, si vous voulez), complément "de phrase" mais pas du verbe.  Certainement pas un COI.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir Olivier,

Au-delà de l’intuition sémantique qui peut faire percevoir que la relation de *dans le salon* avec le verbe n’est pas la même dans les deux premières phrases et dans les deux dernières, on voit facilement (dans ce cas, dans d’autres, les choses sont moins tranchées) que syntaxiquement ça cloche, puisque la suppression du complément dans les deux dernières phrase donne des énoncés agrammaticaux ou de sens différents.
A contrario cette suppression dans les deux premières phrases ne produit pas d’énoncés agrammaticaux ou de sens différents (on perd simplement un peu d’information = on ne sait pas où le procès se déroule).

*Ayant pénétré dans la maison, le voleur en a profité pour*
_piquer un petit roupillon. 
manger. 
vivre pendant quelques jours.  _(Et donc après, quoi ? Il s'est suicidé ?)
_entrer et dérober les objets de valeur.  _Vu que le voleur est déjà dans la maison (cf. _Ayant pénétré dans la maison_), ce *entrer *seul n'a plus guère de sens et produit un énoncé agrammatical).

Dans les deux derniers cas, les compléments sont régis par le verbe (= ils en sont des arguments), ils sont en l’occurrence essentiels (= on ne peut les supprimer) : ce sont donc des compléments de verbes, ; dans les deux premiers cas, les compléments ne sont pas régis par le verbe, ils sont supprimables, ce sont des compléments de phrases (aussi appelés _circonstants_).


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le complément ne serait pas supprimable dans les deux derniers cas...
Le sens initial ne serait peut-être pas le même, mais les deux phrases ne me sembleraient pas incorrectes...


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> Le sens initial ne serait peut-être pas le même,


Eh bien, c’est tout de même gênant. Si le sens n’est pas le même, c’est donc que le verbe est polysémique et que son sens change selon qu’il régit ou non un complément (ce genre de « détail » a toute son importance en TALN, et c’est également sans doute en raison de ce genre de détail encore mal maitrisé, mal formalisé que la traduction automatique produit pour l’heure des résultats souvent comiques pour ne pas dire plus).

Dans ces exemples, la dernière phrase est sinon agrammaticale en tout cas franchement irrecevable :
_Ayant pénétré dans la maison, le voleur en a profité pour entrer et dérober les objets de valeur. _
Pour entrer où ? Pas dans la maison, puisqu’il y est déjà.

L'avant dernière en plus de ne pas conserver le sens initial est étrange et peut-être encore davantage si on supprime le circonstant _*quelques jours*_.
_Ayant pénétré dans la maison, le voleur en a profité pour vivre. 
_
La suppression de _au bureau_ dans_ Je vais au bureau_ donne une phrase incontestable agrammaticale.
_Je vais_. 

La suppression de _au bureau_ dans _Ce matin, j'ai écrit une lettre au bureau_ donne une phrase grammaticale et sémantiquement identique en ce qui concerne le procès _écrire _; évidement on perd de l'information, mais c'est une information annexe, circonstancielle.
_Ce matin, j'ai écrit une lettre_.


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> En passant les Québécois ont intégré bien avant les Français ces notions de nouvelle grammaire dans leur enseignement. Et d’ailleurs, Usito est un produit québécois (élaboré par l’Université de Sherbrooke).


 En tant que Québécoise, force m'est d'avouer que je suis comme on dit  « un cordonnier mal chaussé ».
Disons que je n'ai pas suivi de très près l'évolution de la grammaire enseignée ici, après que mon fils a quitté les bancs d'école.
Alors, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cet outil que je ne connaissais pas... mais je continue d'être d'accord avec Olivier (_old habits die hard_).


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Je pense que nous ne tomberons pas d'accord car, simplement, nous n'avons pas la même approche.
Vous formalisez, dans un cadre moderne, là où j'en reste au Littré, lequel a quand même fait ses preuves ;-)
Faut-il le considérer comme obsolète ?

Pour répondre à nos interlocuteurs sur ce site, je privilégie le sens, constant, là où vous privilégiez une grammaire certes
stricte mais aux descriptifs/descripteurs fort variants ! Et continuent, à mon sens, à trop varier, ou du moins à varier trop vite.

Pour l'identification des compléments, quand je réponds à un locuteur étranger... j'en reste au "QQOQCCP" (ce n'est pas pire que le "TALN"...)

Bien à vous,

Olivier


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir Olivier, 


olivier68 said:


> Je pense que nous ne tomberons pas d'accord


Peu importe, l’essentiel, c’est que dorénavant, si quelqu’un vient vous voir avec le Tlfi et le Larousse en ligne et vous demande pourquoi dans le premier *aboutir* est donné intransitif alors que dans le second il est donné transitif (indirect), vous saurez lui répondre.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir K@t,

Et bien je lui répondrai(s) que, historiquement, ainsi qu'attesté dans le Littré, que "aboutir" est, historiquement, un verbe intransitif.


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> [...]ainsi qu'attesté dans le Littré, que "aboutir" est, historiquement, un verbe intransitif.


Ah ! Si tu te bases sur le Littré, il faudra alors lui dire que c’est un *verbe neutre* !  

Ta réponse n’éclairera pas beaucoup ton interlocuteur, sauf s’il est du genre pas exigent ; et s’il  n'est pas juste curieux, mais doit faire un exercice ou s’il prépare le concours de professeur des écoles, il risque de se chopper un zéro ou de ne pas décrocher son concours. 

Extrait d’un manuel de CM1 – édition Magnard 2016 :


> Exemple : Il habite à Paris. ➞ à Paris ne peut pas être déplacé au début de la phrase ni supprimé. C’est un complément de verbe
> *source*



Extrait d’un document intitulé _Ce que le maître doit savoir_ édité par l’académie de Grenoble en 2002, 16 ans tout de même !


> Les constructions du verbe et le lexique verbal
> […]
> c) La construction transitive : le verbe a un ou plusieurs compléments. La construction est
> […]
> transitive indirecte : le complément est introduit par une préposition il va à Paris ; il s'agit alors d'un complément d'objet indirect ;
> *source*



(Après, et c'est un problème, la terminologie est un peu flottante, en revanche l'analyse est bien toujours la même : ces compléments sont régis par le verbe, contrairement aux compléments de phrase.)


----------



## olivier68

Et bien que  les postulants ne lisent pas mes écrits s'ils ne veulent pas risquer leur concours ;-)

Tu le dis toi-même : "C'est un problème, la terminologie est un peu flottante"... Tout est dit !


----------



## Bezoard

Dans ces quatre exemples, le verbe_ entrer_ est intransitif et exige donc "dans".


----------

